# Don't park next to the bins!



## Clunegapyears (Nov 22, 2016)

A of of countries collect rubbish at night, so your beauty sleep may be disturbed by noise. A German motorhome got worse than that last night. The rubbish van reversed into them at 1.00 a.m.  The police were called for the insurance incident report, which too an hour to complete. 
I think the bike rack took most of the damage, as they've just left with the bikes inside.


----------



## flyinghigh (Nov 22, 2016)

in France a couple of year back we parked near a bottle bottle bank, we hadn't realised how noisy and at all times of day and night the locals would continually fill the bin.
then to put salt in the wound early the next morning 0530 the truck arrived to empty the bin, it was hoisted above the truck and the bottom of the bin open to allow thousands of bottles to free fall 20 ft into the truck,
we were going to get up early anyway :sleep-040::sleep-040::sleep-040::sleep-040:


----------



## rockape (Nov 22, 2016)

***** said:


> Caceres aire at the far end of Spain has a bin storage yard next door. Trucks can come and go anytime after about 0530 hrs, and lots arrive full, then a bin truck comes into the aire to empty them!
> To be fair though, many places on mainland Europe have the bins emptied over night!


Is this the little black bin on Robmac,s drive?????


----------



## mjvw (Nov 22, 2016)

*Newbie Bad choice*

In Scotland decided to rest for the night off the road with a large and tall scrub jungle area on the passenger side of the camper, turned out to be hiding the main west coast railway line bedded down and then the first train came along jumped out of my skin............ lesson learnt pay more attention.


----------

